# H1 antagonist to prolong effects from B2 agonists



## tiwas (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi,

First of all - not from the UK, so please don't bash my English  No, but seriously - not from the UK, but looking for some UK specific info.

I've got my hands on some salbutamol and as far as I can see ketotifen and Benadryl are good for keeping sensitivity up. Now, benadryl seem to be available with three ingredients: diphenhydramine, acrivastine and cetrizine. It is my understanding only the diphenhydramine will keep receptors upregulated.

As salbutamol, albuterol, ketotifen and diphenhydramine are pretty much impossible to get my hands on here and I've yet to find a EU country that sells them without a script (except for a hefty markup) I was wondering if anyone here know if I can get them in the UK - or otherwise if someone knows where to get them in Europe. I'm interested in both pills and research chems.

Thanks!


----------

